

Jiro Ono and René Redzepi Have a Cup of Tea [video]) - NaOH
https://vimeo.com/124820375

======
greenyoda
Jiro Ono is the sushi chef whose life and craft are the topics of the
documentary film "Jiro Dreams of Sushi"[1]. Amazon Prime members can watch the
film for free.[2]

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jiro_Dreams_of_Sushi](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jiro_Dreams_of_Sushi)

[2] [http://www.amazon.com/Jiro-Dreams-Sushi-
Ono/dp/B008ODZEQ0](http://www.amazon.com/Jiro-Dreams-Sushi-Ono/dp/B008ODZEQ0)

